# Pen Turning Question



## txkngfish (Oct 13, 2010)

Finally making my way down to the Vortex and turn pens. I see where they ask on which mandrels# 1 or # 2. So I'm confused at to which I should start with. I have a Jet Bench Lathe


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

That refers to the taper - either MT-1 or MT-2 (Morse Taper) on both your headstock and tailstock. Allows the tools to slip in and hold without threading. If you don't have an instruction manual you should be able to look up your model on the internet and it will tell you which one you have.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I think the jets all use a #2 Morse Taper (MT)

the mandrels shafts are for different pen styles A or B (each hardware style will say what is required/needed...should list drill, bushings and shaft)

I like the adjustable and be sure to not tighten it too much, they will bend easy. Be sure to get a 60 deg live center

Another option is just turn between centers. This is my favorite way now.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I have had a Delta, Jet and now Powermatic and all use #2 Morse Taper.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

One other thing, KF...be sure you get the 7 mm mandrel.. That's the diameter you use for most pens.. Over time I have also had to buy the 8 mm and 10 mm to fit the bushings and tubes on some of the larger pens.. All are in #2 morse taper (that refers to the shape and size of the end that jams into the headstock...)


----------



## txkngfish (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks guys that helped a lot and answered my questions. Next stop ordering time 

Thanks again


----------



## txkngfish (Oct 13, 2010)

Got my list ready and ordering my goodies today. Can't wait to get it here and start turning some pens. Any sugestions as to which wood to start with first before getting to the better stuff.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

txkngfish said:


> Got my list ready and ordering my goodies today. Can't wait to get it here and start turning some pens. Any sugestions as to which wood to start with first before getting to the better stuff.


Free wood LOL


----------

